# General sawmill rates



## winters98 (Nov 5, 2015)

26 Inch diameter oAK log. What is the going rate that I should pay for someone to cut an 8 foot log? Probably two 3" cuts the rest 1"


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 5, 2015)

50 to 60 bucks an hour is what people charge around here. Just don't chit chat with em while that clocks runnin!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2015)

Some sawyers charge by the BF (board foot) and some by the hour. Most all will charge $20 to $25 for a blade if they hit metal in your log. Paying by the BF can be a ripoff depending on how you have the log milled. Some sawyers will charge you for the entire BF even if they only make 4 cuts. Your log has roughly 242 BF in it. If you had a sawyer mill it into 6 16/4 flitches he would only have to make 7 cuts (or 5 if you leave the slabs on the top and bottom) and he if he charges 35 cents a BF then you'd pay $85 for the milling. He could do it in about 10 to 15 minutes not breaking a sweat. Most mills have a one hour minimum charge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## winters98 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you kevin


----------



## Mandolin (Nov 9, 2015)

I charge $30.00 per hour, 1 hour minimum. If the customer helps, it goes down to $25.00 per hour. This time includes listening to jokes and any small talk. $20 if a blade hits metal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OHWC (Nov 10, 2015)

I hope that is the drop off price.


----------



## OHWC (Nov 10, 2015)

I charge by the board foot for everything. Reason being is 90% of the time things change once onsite, bigger slabs = more handling time and harder on equipment.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Nov 10, 2015)

I have only cut for myself and a few friends so far. I have paid $0.25 - $0.30 per bd ft before I had a mill. I dropped off the log and picked up the lumber, it was not stacked or stickered. I charged a friend $0.25 / bd ft for cutting 1 x 6s and stickered it for him. That was probably a little low but he delivered the logs and they were very nice straight pines about 20" diameter. Quality of the logs has a pretty big effect on how long it takes vs total bd ft cut. Cutting thick lumber requires less time milling but more time (or equipment) to handle the heavy planks.


----------

